# BÄM-kehrt zurück auf thrall (horde) mit bis zu 5k startkapital :D



## Bufke (8. März 2012)

hi, ich biete euch meine RDA an, auf thrall der horde seite.... biete bis zu 5k startkapital und hilfe stellungung beim questen, ini und raiden an, zugleich könnt ihr auch in unsere lvl 25 Gilde beitreten um weiter bonis zu erhalten, pn pls an mich und ab gehts den cataclysm zu verhindern und Deathwing in die schranken zu weisen^^bei weiteren fragen wispert mich pls an per pn und wir treffen uns in skype oda ts


----------



## SuBuMaster (10. März 2012)

und noch*n *thralli*


----------



## Bufke (11. März 2012)

eh SuBuMaster, nicht spammen sondern pushen  also /push it baby


----------



## SuBuMaster (12. März 2012)

so isses


----------

